# TurboCAD drawings.



## Anonymous (13 Jul 2004)

I need to draw some plans of a covered decking area :? 

I would like to save the huge expense of an architect and produce the drawings the local building control office requires myself :x 

I have TurboCAD 7Pro and use it to produce basic 2D floor plans, however as a novice it takes ages :wink: 

I need to produce a 3D drawing of a timber framed covered decking area I plan to build at the back of our house  

Does anyone know a way of making it easier i.e. downloading a drawing/template that I can amend :?: 

Thanks dusty


----------



## Neil (13 Jul 2004)

Try Sketchup http://www.sketchup.com - it is really easy to use, and you should have plenty of time in the free trial period to learn to use it and to produce your drawings of the deck.

NeilCFD


----------



## devonwoody (13 Jul 2004)

Are there regulations and drawings required to put in a deck?


----------



## johnjin (13 Jul 2004)

Hi Dusty

Welcome to the forum

Best wishes 

John


----------



## Knot Competent (13 Jul 2004)

Just wanted to endorse Neil's suggestion of SketchUp. It's a brilliant programme (sorry, program, it's from across the pond where they can't spell to save their lives!) and fun to learn. Not always perfect, but neither am I.
Regards, John


----------



## Anonymous (14 Jul 2004)

Thanks guys. But I spent all that money TurboCAD and have now put in hundreds of hours learning it, I don't really want to have to learn a whole new package from scratch. I'm sure it's great and easy to use, but they all say that.

There must be hundreds of drawings sitting on PC's all over the place, that without too much tweaking could be just what I need.

I was just hoping to find someone kind enough to let me use there hard work as a starting point.

All the best


----------



## Chris Knight (14 Jul 2004)

Dusty,

Dunno if it helps but have you seen this?
http://www.imsisoft.com/prodinfo.asp?t=1&mcid=94

It's from the same stable as Turbocad and costs $29.95


----------



## ProShop (14 Jul 2004)

Or try this.
http://www.indrev.com/dk1a.shtml


----------

